# Grandson's Graduation



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*4th Grandson to Graduate High School out of 8---Happy day today 4 more to go---6 grandaughters--2 have Graduated and 4 more to go--Wha!!!!!!!!! Time sure flys----Gerald Willard Van Buren IV ---I'm The II and My Son the III--in the pic--------Some day there will be a V :biggrin: To Bad Dad Has Passed-------Happy Decoration Day Everyone----enjoy this week-end --Thank you Vets-------------Skip*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats to you and yours Skip!Lot of resemblance there fellar. Proud moment Sir. It shows your teaching as well!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic. Skip and a great day, Congrats. to all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your grandson Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *4th Grandson to Graduate High School out of 8---Happy day today 4 more to go---6 grandaughters--2 have Graduated and 4 more to go--Wha!!!!!!!!! Time sure flys----Gerald Willard Van Buren IV ---I'm The II and My Son the III--in the pic--------Some day there will be a V :biggrin: To Bad Dad Has Passed-------Happy Decoration Day Everyone----enjoy this week-end --Thank you Vets-------------Skip*


 The pic. is great Skip BUT I would have thought you would have had a pic. with everyone wearing one of your homemade hats.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations to your grandson!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*5th Grandson Graduated tonight Dusty Livingston-----Tomorrow night a grandaughter goes on stage---whew!!!!!!!!!!!! LAST ONE FOR THIS YEAR-----------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow . You've been busy !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to all Skip, more than busy I would say, after all the socializing the garden will be next on stage.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*TONIGHT MY GRANDAUGHTER LIZZY GRADUATED----PIC OF US-SUPER PROUD OF HER-------SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine there Skip, Congrats. to all.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to both of them. Graduations are always a fun time.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

swampbuck, whatever you are doing it's working, get them through school! I wish I had stayed in and finished.

Bruce


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Lizzy !


----------

